# just bagged !



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just installed my fronts in and will do the rears next week, also need to trim some stuff down along with a pass notch  here's some pics


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Xl's?


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

these are the previous version airlift, if i'm not too happy with the lowness i will eventually upgrade in a month or so


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I like the white CH's. :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks nice.

Nice to see another bagged MKIV on CHs also


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

i like it alot, and i want your wheels 


:thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

looks good:thumbup:

More pix?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

CH's are such awesome wheels. My buddy had some on his Saab 93 in high school. 

Car is clean, nice and simple :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

It's looking good so far. You will love air :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

not bad


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

very nice love the white CH's :thumbup:... are you missing a wheel stud looks like there is a black hole there...


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's more pics, also I am missing a bolt  lol the rims are actually cream lol I really don't like the 2 paddle setup and ordering the 2 more paddles. and the rear firestone bags will be coming soon and hopefully my rear B&G's will hold up pretty well


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

dam, thats as low as you'll go in the front?


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah for now, i still need to cut more stuff, my wheels are holding me up and my my un-notched frame lol. but for sure I will be lower once i get all these stuff done


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

mmapam23 said:


> yeah for now, i still need to cut more stuff, my wheels are holding me up and my my un-notched frame lol. but for sure I will be lower once i get all these stuff done


no you wont. trust me.. i have the airlift kit in the front. and it doesn't go all that low.. i am for sure going to go XL's


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

Looks great mike! Can't wait to see it tomorrow.


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

yo curtis! are you going to the slamburglars tonight?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

Bork was lower on coils and like stated, cutting and trimming isnt going to help you get lower.. 

looks good though, the color combo that is.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

yea that would make me really mad


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Make sure to trim the bottom of the strut. My R drops low enough to need a notch so I'm sure you can get some more drop.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Make sure to trim the bottom of the strut. My R drops low enough to need a notch so I'm sure you can get some more drop.


Yes, trimming the spindle and strut will give you another 1/2 inch almost. :thumbup:


----------

